# New tank smells like something is burning



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

Our new 55 gallon tank has a burnt smell in it 
We have replaced everything but the light 
Any ideas would be great like is it the sand etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This is a new problem! I can't remember ever reading about this kind of smell from an aquarium. If I had the problem I would definitely start by looking closely at the light fixture. I have no idea how the tank water could have a burnt smell.


----------



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> This is a new problem! I can't remember ever reading about this kind of smell from an aquarium. If I had the problem I would definitely start by looking closely at the light fixture. I have no idea how the tank water could have a burnt smell.


I dipped finger in water and it does not smell like being burnt I left the light off all day and the smell is still there all I had going was air for filtration and heater neither of them has the burnt smell I'm at a loss can rock or sand emit such a smell ? Any ideas at all please let me know and thanks for your replies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Any cladophoria algae? It has a funky smell.


----------



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Any cladophoria algae? It has a funky smell.


Lol I had to look that one up and see pics so that I could give you an honest answer. At the time there was no algae in the tank and now after keeping the window in front of the tank uncovered the algae is just now starting to grow.

I've kept the light off and the smell has almost been eliminated so I'm thinking it was the old lights I put on there will keep posted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownaroundclown (Nov 4, 2017)

clownaroundclown said:


> Lol I had to look that one up and see pics so that I could give you an honest answer. At the time there was no algae in the tank and now after keeping the window in front of the tank uncovered the algae is just now starting to grow.
> 
> I've kept the light off and the smell has almost been eliminated so I'm thinking it was the old lights I put on there will keep posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















Well I have kept the lights off and just opened the blinds for light and as you can see the algae is all over the tank but the smell is no longer present 
These convicts love snails I've put over a 100 in the tank during the last three weeks and there's at most two survivors so I have to find something else to eat the algae 
Any ideas as to which fish / snail will be ably to live in a tank with convicts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

